# جهاز دخان الحفلات



## foozzz (9 أغسطس 2012)

اسـم المنتـج : جهاز دخان الحفلات


موديـل المنتـج : dwk

سعـر المنتـج : 250 ريال سعودي


يستخدم في قصور الأفراح والحفلات والمناسبات يعطي جو ضبابي روعه ويكون أروع مع الليزر الذي يمر من خلاله
إمكانية التحكم عن بعد برموت كنترول
220فولت يوجد لدينا أنواع وأسعار مختلفه

الحجم الصغير 250ريال
الماء خاص 5لتر ب120ريال تكفي لمده حسب الاستخدام
لرؤية المنتج تفضلو بزيارة الرابط عالم المراه
للطلب والاتصال 0550068524
التوصيل داخل الرياض مجانا
مؤسسة الغامدي للتجارة


----------

